# New Sprayer



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

[/ATTACH]

great deal on a new sprayer :thumbsup:

now i need to put it to work to earn its keep


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

A titan 
I say that yet I'm looking at a 740i for $750


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> A titan
> I say that yet I'm looking at a 740i for $750


New? Used?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Used


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

i got a great deal paying $950.00 new in box:thumbup:


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I bought my 440i low boy for more than that!


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I bought my 440i low boy for more than that!


We work with Habitat For Humanity and meet some great companies helping our community and a vendor sold it to me for the $950 with the money going to Habitat to help them. Worked out good for all, Habitat got $950, i got a new sprayer & the vendor got a tax write off & helped Habitat

Gotta say the people i meet are amazing and i have formed a great relationship with a lot of companies i would have never had the chance too


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Repaint Florida said:


> We work with Habitat For Humanity and meet some great companies helping our community and a vendor sold it to me for the $950 with the money going to Habitat to help them. Worked out good for all, Habitat got $950, i got a new sprayer & the vendor got a tax write off & helped Habitat
> 
> Gotta say the people i meet are amazing and i have formed a great relationship with a lot of companies i would have never had the chance too


I've always wanted to do some work for them. How would I get a hold of them?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

journeymanPainter said:


> I've always wanted to do some work for them. How would I get a hold of them?



They're everywhere. Probably a local or 800 number you could call. I did Christmas In April (which eventually became Rebuildung America) for several years. It's a great way to give back. Unfortunately I ended up on the Board as I usually do and it got boring with a bunch of planning and admin. I liked being out in the field with everyone. That's where the fun is! 



Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

also picked up a binks comet 4/12 air assisted pump :thumbsup:

used but in great shape

anyone have one? tips on using?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

You better send me that for a few months of testing before you try to use it.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

2 nice rigs... Better get them pumping some product recuperate some of that coin you laid out...


----------

